# Special diet for dogs with white coats



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

Since I recently adopted a Westie I have been doing my homework about how to care for his white coat. Anyway I noticed that solid gold has a kibble called "Holistique Blendz" that says it is good for dogs with white coats. I was unable to find out why. Does anyone know the answer? I know he obviously needs to be on a healthy diet...but what would make this food better for dogs with "white coats"?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I have my Shih Tzu on Solid Gold, but I would never feed "Holistique Blendz". It has no meat in the food; which is a huge red flag. It's pretty much a vegetarian/vegan diet for your dog. In any food you should look at the first five ingredients.
Oatmeal | Cracked Pearled Barley | Millet | Ocean Fish | Potatoes happen to be the first five in this brand.

My Shih Tzu is mostly white with spots of black and brown. I have him in Solid Gold Hund-N-Flocken and his coat has never bee so white.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

My dog is on Solid Gold MMilennium and his white is whiter than it was on any other food.


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

It is true that you should look at the first five ingredients and meat should be the main ingredient, but older dogs usually need less protein and the solid gold holistique blendz is also a good food to supplement homecooked diets. My dogs are given a diet of homecooked meats and I use this kibble to supplement. Since my dogs are on a homecooked diet I want them on a kibble with lower protein to avoid problems with kidneys or pancreatis. They get a 1/2 cup of kibble with the homecooked foods. One of my dogs is also 11 years old so I find this to be a better food to meet all of my dog's needs, again I supplement it with homecooked foods such as meats, probiotic yogurts, pumpkin or sweet potatoes, vegis, brewers yeast and wheat germ. I also make all of my dogs treats and these are made from evander can meat, rice flour and egg. I was just curious why solid gold actually makes the claim that the holistique blendz is good for dogs with white coats. It is in a brochure I have of theirs that list ingredients and nutritional values, calories etc of all of their foods. It clearly says under the Holistique Blendz that this food is good for dogs with white coats. It does not make this claim under their other dog foods.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

There are claims that foods that contain beet pulp will turn a white dog pink. NOT TRUE. If beet pulp turned white animals pink, why didn't I have a pasture full of pink mules. Hmmmm might be on to something. The Paris Hilton Mule collection. LOL 
I have white dogs and have never gone out of my way to feed a white coat specific food. Proper coat maintence it more important to keep the coat clean. Besides not all Westies are a true white, there are creams within the breed and is perfectly acceptable. It is important for a dog of any color to eat a proper diet of quality food.


----------



## Breona (Sep 30, 2007)

My cousin has a westie and she gives him filtered water which is also supposed to help keep white coats white...


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

My white dogs drink well water and they are still white. Some people panick because there Westie is not white white, only to find out there Westie is acutally a cream. LOL


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I have my Shih Tzu on Solid Gold, but I would never feed "Holistique Blendz". It has no meat in the food; which is a huge red flag. It's pretty much a vegetarian/vegan diet for your dog. In any food you should look at the first five ingredients.
> Oatmeal | Cracked Pearled Barley | Millet | Ocean Fish | Potatoes happen to be the first five in this brand.
> 
> My Shih Tzu is mostly white with spots of black and brown. I have him in Solid Gold Hund-N-Flocken and his coat has never bee so white.


If you read the bag, the Holistique Blendz is formulated with a low protein % 
(18% I think) so it can be incorporated with additional protein sources. In other words, it has no meat because you're supposed to add to it. You add the protein source your dog does best on. There are people who use this as a hypoallergenic food because they can add whatever protein their dog does well on. Others have used it as a 'weight control' food.



007Dogs said:


> There are claims that foods that contain beet pulp will turn a white dog pink. NOT TRUE. If beet pulp turned white animals pink, why didn't I have a pasture full of pink mules. Hmmmm might be on to something. The Paris Hilton Mule collection. LOL
> I have white dogs and have never gone out of my way to feed a white coat specific food. Proper coat maintence it more important to keep the coat clean. Besides not all Westies are a true white, there are creams within the breed and is perfectly acceptable. It is important for a dog of any color to eat a proper diet of quality food.



Not all the time, but sometimes, foods with beet pulp will cause the tearing discoloration in smaller white dogs - depends on the individual dog. When these dogs are switched to a higher quality food with no beet pulp, the discoloration disappears.

Never heard the 'pink dog' thing before


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't have "the answer" about why the solid gold food is good for dogs with white coats. My pup-7month English Springer has a incredible liver and white coat..the white actually shimmers. I am not sure if it is because of her age or because of the Solid Gold Hund N Flocken. My 32 year breeder of Springers swears by the food. She said if we keep her on Hund N Flocken and continue with the Seameal supplements-its a killer combo. I won't be changing a thing in her diet as she moves from puppy to adult. I am not mentioning this because I am bragging(ok a little ) I just believe what I see!!!!.


----------



## dusty&lulusmom (Jul 30, 2007)

I read alot of good things about the seameal. I was thinking of adding this to my dog's diet. The only concern I have is that I have read that the seameal should be given twice a day since it only last for 12 hours. It should be given with am and pm feedings. My dogs only eat one time per day, in the morning. I am not to willing to add another feeding because I feel like they are doing so well with the routine we have. This is why I hesitate with the seameal. Do you give it to your dogs twice a day?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Dustyandlulusmom!

Yes I give Rio Seameal twice a day. It comes in a powder form and you just measure what your dog needs and add it to their meal. She has had it since she was at the breeders. If i were you I would send a email to [email protected] He is good to get back at you. Just ask about whether it can be given 1X day


----------

